# Overseas Adopters N. Ireland support



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi All

I am trying to create an email listing of all overseas adopters in N. Ireland. 
At present the group consist of families who have adopted children from Russia, Guatemala, Thailand and Ethiopia. I want to grow this overseas
Adoption Group with your help. I have negotiated some funding from the Adoption
Commissioner, via Adoption UK. Four parent support meeting will be taking place in N. Ireland from November until March 2014.  The first of these meetings will take place on
Tuesday 26 November from 7.30-9.30pm, entitled "Keeping your child's culture
alive". This will be held in the Methodist Church Hall, Moy, Dungannon, N. Ireland

Please let me know if you wish to come along via a PM.

Best for now

Sharon Davidson


----------

